
Hey guys, can you check out my new wiki/writeboard for Facebook - hoan
http://apps.facebook.com/writeslab/
======
shawndrost
Overall, it's very nicely done, IMHO. A few specifics:

Your dodge around facebook's "no more than 10 invites at a time" is clever.

That said, your app has the good fortune of being inherently viral -- users
that want to collaborate with friends will invite those friends. As such, I
would recommend toning down the requests to users to invite their friends. It
comes off as being too pushy (to me).

It's quite plain-looking, which is normal for a word-processing application
but out of place for a Facebook application. I would err on the side of
fitting in with your context -- add more icons next to functions, etc.

Congrats and good luck!

~~~
hoan
Thanks for the encouragement!

I just added an icon next to the edit link. I agree it does look plain. I
agree that it is too pushy, but until its got self-sustaining growth, they
stay there...

~~~
avibryant
It's up to you, obviously, but I found the pushiness extremely off-putting.
You need to decide whether the core user activity is writing documents or
inviting their friends. If it's writing documents, get rid of the invite
clutter. If it's inviting friends, well, good luck, but the app is gone from
my profile.

------
blader
Very nicely done implementation. It works as advertised and everything is
absolutely intuitive and straight forward. I don't have much of a use case for
it myself though.

At first, when I saw "Friend's Documents" and "My Documents", I thought this
was like a native Scribd for Facebook. Which I think could be an interesting
idea...

~~~
shawndrost
If you are a facebook app developer, your ears should perk up when people say
things like "what's the use case?" or "why would I use this instead of xxx?".
I think the general solution is to have a good answer to the question, then
tell your potential users about that answer -- for example, on the application
description page. "Collaborate easily on class projects! Write a story with
some of your friends!" Or whatever.

I didn't mention it in what I said, but I don't think I would use your app
either -- which I guess is the ultimate question, the one that matters.

